# New Review pages



## JeffV (Jan 20, 2006)

I noticed that the reviews format has been changed.  I would prefer not having to scroll way down the page to get to the review information on the index page and really miss being able to identify new reviews without scrolling through the complete list and looking at number of days since last review.  I think a list of updates of new reviews is helpful.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 20, 2006)

Jeff,

If you select the new review link for a given section, the default view is alphabetical.  But you can choose to sort by the other columns as well.  Just select the column header last review date link to put the most recent reviews at the top of the list.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 20, 2006)

I do think the 'Latest' should be sorted by date as default but that is a very minor point.  It's just good to see the new front end in operation.


----------



## JeffV (Jan 20, 2006)

I found that capability but it isn't the same as seeing a list of new reviews.  I will often get an idea for a trip by looking at the new reviews.  I realize that everyone doesn't feel the same but IMHO, the wishes of the member should be recognized where possible.


			
				KristinB said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> 
> If you select the new review link for a given section, the default view is alphabetical.  But you can choose to sort by the other columns as well.  Just select the column header last review date link to put the most recent reviews at the top of the list.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry Jeff,  I don't understand what you mean when you say "it isn't the same as seeing a list of new reviews".  Clicking on the New Reviews link on the left hand side, immediately below the region name, does give you the list of the 15 most recent reviews for that region.
I think we must have our wires crossed somehow.


----------



## JeffV (Jan 20, 2006)

Keith, you are correct that what you say is possible but it requires going through several steps to go to that page.  I like seeing a list of new reviews posted on the BBS. I guess I'm just lazy. 


			
				Keitht said:
			
		

> Sorry Jeff,  I don't understand what you mean when you say "it isn't the same as seeing a list of new reviews".  Clicking on the New Reviews link on the left hand side, immediately below the region name, does give you the list of the 15 most recent reviews for that region.
> I think we must have our wires crossed somehow.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 20, 2006)

Jeff,

We're still going to post the new reviews on the BBS.  Where did you get the idea that we weren't?  The new index pages have nothing to do with the BBS...


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 20, 2006)

I think the new front end for the reviews is great!!  

Way to go!!

Sorry, I do have one thing that needs to be fixed.  RCI doesn't have RID award anymore. TUG should change to the current award Silver Crown.


----------



## JeffV (Jan 20, 2006)

You may but some don't. For some time, I have been posting those new reviews for the Western US based on a link on the index page (which doesn't exist any more) since Chris didn't feel it was necessary to post to the BBS. 


			
				KristinB said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> 
> We're still going to post the new reviews on the BBS.  Where did you get the idea that we weren't?  The new index pages have nothing to do with the BBS...


----------



## KristinB (Jan 20, 2006)

Ah, now I understand -- you can't easily copy and paste the new reviews from the new tabular format.


----------



## Amy (Jan 20, 2006)

Somehow the transition to new look caused the loss of Golden Eagle (Estes Park, CO) reviews.    Where did those entries go?


----------



## JeffV (Jan 20, 2006)

It is number 28 on the list with a new name. 


			
				Amy said:
			
		

> Somehow the transition to new look caused the loss of Golden Eagle (Estes Park, CO) reviews.    Where did those entries go?


----------



## Amy (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks!  I missed that.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 20, 2006)

Personally I love the way Jeff has been doing it! I always check the new reviews everytime I see his posts here on the BBS. 

Lynn


----------



## grest (Jan 21, 2006)

I like it!
Connie


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the new changes.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 22, 2006)

As I said I really appreciated the way Jeff did it but have to agree the way it's set up now looks great.

Lynn


----------

